# Steroid creams for acne?



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

No idea on this one as haven't tried it, basically getting a few spots on my chest and stomach for some reason just tiny ones though. But anyway was digging thru a drawer and found Fucidin H (fusidic acid/hydrocortison) cream, no idea where its came from mind you. Worth firing this over them?


----------



## Steve Martin (Aug 2, 2011)

Steroid cream has no relation with acne and it do not cause the acne.So please just throw it from your mind and concentrate on your body building.


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Your skin is to oily a steroid cream isn't going to dry it out...u. Need panoxyl 10% its around 3 quid a tube from boots


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

wtf is steve on about, douche bag. I didn't say it caused the acne cnut.

And I do use panoxyl but my skin isn't oily, especially not on my chest it's more dry tbh.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

SK,

My daughter was prescribed an antibiotic for her acne that she got on her chest and it cleared it up quickly - she still takes one per day, but no acne. Problem is I am in Hong Hong right now, and she is in Shropshire so difficult to find out. However I believe it is tetrocylcine. There is an article here on it:

http://dermatology.about.com/cs/antibiotics/a/acneabx.htm

Cheers

D


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> wtf is steve on about, douche bag. I didn't say it caused the acne cnut.


made me lol


----------



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

the best thing ive ever used is warm water out of the kettle with cotton wool and sort of steaming them ........as a sufferer of adult acne for the past ten years its the only thing that has ever worked for me , ive had all the pills,creams and ointments though they may clear up for a little while they always come back with a vengence


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

aveit said:


> the best thing ive ever used is warm water out of the kettle with cotton wool and sort of steaming them ........as a sufferer of adult acne for the past ten years its the only thing that has ever worked for me , ive had all the pills,creams and ointments though they may clear up for a little while they always come back with a vengence


never heard of this one, might give it a go!


----------

